# Growing out fry - tricks to speed up growth?



## beachtan

I am growing out electric blues, yellow labs, venustus and various peacocks. I've tried diff methods like feeding frozen daphnia, live baby brine shrimp, water temp at 80, daily water changes, overkill filtration... all seem to grow at the same steady (slow) rate.

Also read an interesting article that said fish grow better with lots of other fish around so i put a bunch in a smaller tank with MAJOR filtration and water changes and then another large tank with few fish and also lots of filtration and water changes and the fish in tighter quarters did grow just a little bit faster than the larger tank.

Patience is not one of my strengths, so I'm always looking for a way to speed up their growth so I can make room for new babies!! Any advice, suggestions? what worked for you??


----------



## slowlips

I think you are already doing what needs to be done for good growth rate.Have patience they will grow.May be too much causing slow growth rate.


----------



## walleye

I've noticed bigger tank helps. The bigger the tank, they grow bigger faster. I've had fish that get picked on, threw them in my 75 to heal. After a while, that fish was bigger than the rest. Over crowding usually has the reverse effect and stunts growth to a point.


----------



## frank1rizzo

I found the best for me is...

Largest tank possible.

Lots of water changes.

NLS growth formula for food.

And it also seems like a consistent cycle of light on 10 hours every day helps too, but that might be my imagination.


----------



## beachtan

yeah, I havent tried the NLS yet - so you think it really makes a diff? I'll have to pick some up...

I'd like to take a "poll" on how fast fry grow in your tanks: How long for a fish to reach 2"?

(then I'll know if I'm just being impatient!! lol)


----------



## cjacob316

i wouldn't call it speeding up growth, i'd call it assuring normal growth rate and not stunting or slowing growth

-very regular water changes (I keep mine in a 20 long, and change every other day)

-proper feeding (something small enough for them to eat and enough for all of them to eat, i feed my very small ones hikari first bite twice a day)

-as they grow increase food size (my next step will probably be crushed nls)
some other food are spirulina, baby brine shrimp

-reduce stress, hiding places help them feel comfortable, proper temp, water quality

-little to no current, don't make then have to work too hard for food, I use sponge filters


----------



## malawimix

hey beachtan, maybe they all starved while you were on spring break. just kidding....I know how picky you are with your fish 

I don't know if different kinds have different growth rates but my mbuna usually hit at least 2 inches by 4 months. I feed the new fry a mix of crushed NLS and spirulina flakes. As they grow I crush it less. Occasionally they will get some brine shrimp too. I really like the NLS for good color too!


----------



## Sheribobbins

It seems like your doing some good things to get your fish to grow. Not too sure about NLS I mean I feed them high protein food crushed up. My first set of Ruby's took about 2 months to get to 1" and growin quick! I do keep my tank water hotter like around 84-85 degrees and water change every 2-3 days. Plus mine started in a 10 gal and now they are in a 20 long. Its fun to see what works but I am sure it is different for everyone.


----------



## beachtan

thanks for the info!! i'm going to pick up a bigger tank tomorrow for more of my fry. Think I can put tiny venustus with tiny peacock fry? at least for a while?


----------

